# I got the horns from txdyna65.....



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

First he shoved me off the first slope with a very generous newbie bomb. Now he shoves me off the "other slope" and all i can hear is laughter while i free-fall.










Friends like Kenny make me proud to call myself a BOTL!! Hit up his RG!!!!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

That will teach ya! :ss

WTG Kenny!


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Man that's just abuse, all that shoving around.... Let me know if you need a bodyguard. :bx


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice bunch of goodies! Enjoy!!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice...Good work Kenny.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

wholely crap! nice hit!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

yep...you got smacked alright...by one of CS's finest. 

WTG Kenny!!:tu


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

Holy Cow he is takin out all of us. Them are some :dr:dr:dr lookin smokes. :tu WTG Kenny


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Simply devastating.
:tu


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

If you want the ones on the far right to be quarantined, you just send em my way, I'll keep them safe smoked... I mean sound.


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Simply a bomb to end all bombs.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Kenny is on a run !!! Enjoy those smokes. Think of Kenny when you, because he is one excellent Gorilla.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

That is an amazing hit... Kenny is on a rampage. I think we have awakened a "sleeping giant." :ss


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Kenny is one of the best.. WTG Kenny


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Is there something in the water in Texas or something??? Been seeing a lot of bombs originating from there as of late...they aren't trying to secede again are they?:r

Nice hit!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Just a friendly gentle nudge down the slope Joel. Like we talked about, hope it helps you decide what you want to get first. Enjoy em brother


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

sooooo... Joel.... you are gonna have a few to pick from. Going to be interesting to see what you end up liking the most.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Kenny makes free falling down the slope even more fun...WTG!


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Again, Another great hit from Kenny.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

That Kenny, man... I tell you what...


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Mystophales said:


> Is there something in the water in Texas or something??? Been seeing a lot of bombs originating from there as of late...they aren't trying to secede again are they?:r
> 
> Nice hit!


Texas doesn't have to secede technically. It is a Republic, not a state. Water is fine down here.

Great hit Kenny.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

That's a nice selection, I hope you got a nice place to keep em!!


----------

